# Blackberry Storm



## ReformedWretch (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone else see this thing? Looks pretty good to me and I have Verizon so I may seriously consider picking this up. It's supposed to ship the end of this month.

..for those who don't know, it's basically a touch screen blackberry


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 12, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> Anyone else see this thing? Looks pretty good to me and I have Verizon so I may seriously consider picking this up. It's supposed to ship the end of this month.
> 
> ..for those who don't know, it's basically a touch screen blackberry



Do you have a link?


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 12, 2008)

I get a kick out of the TV ad for this. It ends with the intrigued beholder saying "Wow! What kind of mad genius thought of this?" And then the camera cuts to the 'Can you hear me now guy' and his network. (The guy doesn't even speak anymore.)

As I watch it with my iPhone in hand I have to ROFLOL because the mad genius is obviously working at Apple not Blackberry. But kudos to Blackberry for seeing where the innovation and technology is going and accepting the fact that they would have to copy genius in order to keep up. 

[video=youtube;GmyVzoyY9Jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmyVzoyY9Jo[/video]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, if iphone would end the exclusive AT&T deal!


----------



## Herald (Nov 12, 2008)

Blackberrys are great devices but there is no way that I will give up my iPhone. How can I give up a device that surfs the PB seamlessly? btw I'm posting this from my iPhone.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 12, 2008)

Bill, aren't the drop down menus (ESPN for example) IMPOSSIBLE to read on any "smart" phone? I looked at them in the store before and was amazed at how tiny they were. Plus, these phones seem to need a stylus to me.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 12, 2008)

I hear ya Adam. I left US Cellular for ATT to get the iPhone. I had much better phone service with US Cellular - a good strong phone signal. Now my phone service stinks BUT I have Wi-Fi and 3g network and an entire computer in my pocket that can make a phone call in a pinch if I go outside.

The switch was worth it to get the iPhone. 




PuritanBouncer said:


> Well, if iphone would end the exclusive AT&T deal!


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 12, 2008)

No way. You can enlarge any screen and graphic and text quickly. You wouldn't want a stylus because the screen is multi touch. Sorry, I'm not Bill but you got my juices flowing.




PuritanBouncer said:


> Bill, aren't the drop down menus (ESPN for example) IMPOSSIBLE to read on any "smart" phone? I looked at them in the store before and was amazed at how tiny they were. Plus, these phones seem to need a stylus to me.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 12, 2008)

lol, that's fine. Guess I just need to learn to enlarge the stuff on screen.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 12, 2008)

Also Adam, many sites are optimizing for smart phones and particularly for the iPhone. I can't wait for the PB to do this.


----------



## Herald (Nov 12, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> Bill, aren't the drop down menus (ESPN for example) IMPOSSIBLE to read on any "smart" phone? I looked at them in the store before and was amazed at how tiny they were. Plus, these phones seem to need a stylus to me.



Adam, ESPN has an iPhone optimized site. So does Fox News (yeah!) and even my bank! You really don't miss a thing.


----------



## Herald (Nov 12, 2008)

> Sorry, I'm not Bill



Yeah. I hear ya. It's a burden I have to carry with me.


----------



## Herald (Nov 12, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Also Adam, many sites are optimizing for smart phones and particularly for the iPhone. I can't wait for the PB to do this.



Bob, the PB is workable. I have to use it landscape mode in order to read the text, but it's not a problem.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 12, 2008)

Herald said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > Also Adam, many sites are optimizing for smart phones and particularly for the iPhone. I can't wait for the PB to do this.
> ...



The PB does have an iPhone theme. It works quite well.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 12, 2008)

Great googalee moogalee!!!!!!!! How did that slip under my radar???? Did anyone mention this before now. That's reason alone for buying an iPhone. My paradigm has shifted. We're taking this out a whole new door.




fredtgreco said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > BobVigneault said:
> ...


----------



## BJClark (Nov 12, 2008)

I guess I miss everything...because I don't have one..heck I don't even have a cell phone..


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 12, 2008)

That's amazing Bobbi. I've gotten so dependent on my wireless gadgets that I panic without them. I can't believe we used to live without these things.

When I was 12 I used to get on my citizen's band radio and 'chat' with my friends till all hours of the night. I built my own crystal radio and listened to voices in foreign languages from exotic places. I had no idea what they were saying but I loved the ability to transcend my rural setting and let my imagination traverse the ether. I guess I was destined to be wireless.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 12, 2008)

BobVigneault;



> That's amazing Bobbi. I've gotten so dependent on my wireless gadgets that I panic without them. I can't believe we used to live without these things.



It's not that bad really. I don't mind not being at the beck and call of whoever wants to talk to me at any given moment..

I go to the store and see all these folks talking on their phones or with those things attached to the side of their heads, it looks like they have something growing out the side of the head..



> When I was 12 I used to get on my citizen's band radio and 'chat' with my friends till all hours of the night. I built my own crystal radio and listened to voices in foreign languages from exotic places. I had no idea what they were saying but I loved the ability to transcend my rural setting and let my imagination traverse the ether. I guess I was destined to be wireless.



We had CB's when I was growing up, we had one in our car/truck/ and a base unit at the house..but we used them mostly when traveling.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 12, 2008)

If I ran a mental health agency, I'd give the psychotics fake cell phones and teach them to "talk" on them, rather than to themselves. I mean, they'd still be talking to themselves, but it wouldn't look that way.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 12, 2008)

The thing in my ear, the thing in my hand, the PB in iPhone format..... I'm happy!


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 12, 2008)

Heh. I remember they had fake cell phones out for a while, so you could look like you were talking on a cell phone when you weren't. 

When in Italy a few years ago we were struck by how many cell phones people have. It was amazing. Kinda like our high schools today. Where do kids get this kind of money? I would love to have a Blackberry, iphone, or whatever. But $$$$ dictate a regular cell phone and perhaps a wifi.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 12, 2008)

turmeric;



> If I ran a mental health agency, I'd give the psychotics fake cell phones and teach them to "talk" on them, rather than to themselves. I mean, they'd still be talking to themselves, but it wouldn't look that way.



True..

At the womens shelter here, they give them old cell phones that people have upgraded from, because even though they don't have 'service' where they can call friends or family, they can still be used to call 911..in case of an emergency..


----------

